# First time horse owner....need advice please



## Lynette101 (15 January 2016)

Hi, so ive gone and done it bought my own horse. He's a Friesian gelding, coming from Holland. Really, suddenly quite scared of what to do with him when Ive just taken delivery of him. I haven't got a stable yet for him but will do in a week or so's time. so when I get him first he will be have to live in a field for a few days. What I'm worried about is that ive heard that horses travelling a long way can get colic....and was wondering if letting him go in a field as soon as he arrives is a good idea or not? Should I do something else with him first? Also, how do I know I will be able to catch him again lol, its a huge field. Bribes I suppose. Really basic stuff I know, but I'm on the bottom ladder of this learning curve.


----------



## Damnation (15 January 2016)

Will he be on his own or in a herd?


----------



## Lynette101 (15 January 2016)

He will be going in a very large field, dont know how many acres, with a shetland type gelding, an old friendly mare, and another older gelding. Maybe 2 other geldings in their 20's later on. I plan on watching him with yard owner for ages, to watch for any difficulties in getting on with the others. Just wondering should he be running around getting excited after a long journey. Someone, told me about some horse getting a twisted gut after travelling after a long journey and its worried me.


----------



## Cortez (15 January 2016)

Do you know what sort of management your new horse has had in his previous owner's care? If, as I would suspect, he has been living in a stable and not being turned out, then you could be in for a lot of trouble if you just chuck him out in a field straight off the lorry. It would be better if you could keep him in a stable for a few days just to keep an eye on him and make sure he is OK after the journey, you could start turning him out for a few hours during that time, but it is best to keep a close eye on their feed and water intake and also allows you to get to know him a bit.


----------



## Lynette101 (15 January 2016)

Yes this is what i have thought myself.....but unfortunately, the stable wont be empty till the end of jan begining of Feb. I was so lucky to get this one, there all gone around me. Its really bad timing with the weather etc. and him being my first horse. Im in a bit of a Jam really. His last owners brought him in at night, so not only has he the journey, new friends, new surroundings and now hes going to find himself out all night. The breeder has told me not to worry, that Friesians are tough, and he will be fine.


----------



## BethH (15 January 2016)

Is there any chance you could share a stable with someone for a few days so if your's is out at night, he could come in during the day for a few hours whilst the others are out?  That way you might be able to integrate him a bit more slowly, failing that I would fence off a small area of the field, make a large pen with electric fencing so the other can graze next to him without any full on confrontation.  When I had a yard we always did this for the 1st week or so until the new horse settled, it will also limit his access to loads of grass that he may not be used to.


----------



## Cortez (15 January 2016)

Friesians are most certainly not tough, they are actually prone to a host of genetic problems (I have a Friesian mare), if you haven't already done so it would be worth a Google. They are easy keepers, 'though (AKA: greedy!). Is there anywhere local where you could keep him in at least for the first night?


----------



## Lynette101 (15 January 2016)

I've been around and around all the liveries in my area, there,s nothing!  other people at the stable, have said to me just put a rug on him and chuck him out.....i thought i was being a bit wimpy, worrying over him then.


----------



## Silver (15 January 2016)

Lynette, have you met this horse and do you have history on it? If yes this can help you to make an informed choice if not you should do what is best in your circumstances. Ideally it should initially be kept as close to its usual routine as possible. 

I would say just turning an unknown horse out in a field is dangerous to said horse, those horses around it and those humans on the yard. 

This horse needs to go in quarantine for the initial period. Most yards would enforce this anyway.


----------



## Makemineacob (15 January 2016)

Firstly, you sound as though you are very thoughtful and want to do what is best for your horse which is great.  The one thing you need to avoid doing is listening to "yard know it alls", you don't know the horse I assume and neither do they.  

You have to be prepared that this will be an entirely different situation for your new horse and most likely he will have been stabled and had daily turnout - do you know?  You need to try to keep him in a routine that he is used to for his sake, his sanity and also the safety of everyone else, as he is unknown to you.   

The most ideal scenario is to have him stabled for the first few days and let him have a little turnout so that you can keep an eye on him and absolutely not to be turned out with other horses straight away.  You need to slowly introduce your horse to others, otherwise you are asking for a huge amount of trouble and injuries.  We introduce any new horse to others over a period of at least a week and after grazing in paddocks next to each other we allow one horse to be turned into the field with the newbie for a few hours under observation, when all the horses have individually met the newbie then the newbie is then turned out into the field with the horses that have been introduced to them, we've never had any issues whatsoever, no injuries or no tearing around the field at a million miles an hour (which is certainly be avoided especially with it currently being so slippy!). Do not underestimate the other horses already in the paddock, whether old or much smaller or even if told "they'll be fine", you have a responsibility to protect your horse and the other horses in the field.  

Find a stable asap. I wouldn't be turning a horse out 24/7 at this time of year not knowing their previous routine.


----------



## Mince Pie (15 January 2016)

I wonder if fencing off a small area in the field and treating it as his 'stable' might be an idea? You might need the really tall fencing posts with the electric fencing. Put some hay(lage) and water in there and 'bring him in' of an evening?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 January 2016)

Can you buddy him up with the most gentle fieldmate? With my gelding, he had always been stabled at night and was going to be living out with me. I put him in a paddock with a very unaggressive mare who took him under her wing. He was then integrated into the rest of the herd at a later date and he did stick by his buddy to start with (rather than his new fieldmates) and definitely got confidence from her. I never had any trouble with him transferring to out 24/7.


----------



## alainax (15 January 2016)

It is not that friesians can't live out, most of them can. However you would want him to be quarantine for the first few weeks whilst sticking to what he already knows as much as possible.  Then introduced to the herd properly and change his routine slowly. Otherwise you could make what was already a stressful situation for him worse. 

Have you bought him to ride as your first horse? Have you tried him?


----------



## ShazzD (15 January 2016)

Another thing to consider is has the horse ever lived out before, you want to keep the horses routine as close as what it was before then gradually change to avoid as much stress as possible.


----------



## twiggy2 (15 January 2016)

I would be cautious of a yard that does not (at the very least) insist on the horse staying in for the first coupe of days for worming and to settle down before turn out.


----------



## Equi (15 January 2016)

I would not be putting a new horse that has just had a stressful move from holland, into a field with others. I would want them alone at least for a few days to settle. He will be exhausted too, so i would want a stable.


----------



## Lynette101 (16 January 2016)

What you have all said is exactly what I have learned and felt the right thing to do, you have echoed what I was thinking. I was planning on delaying the delivery. However, very very luckily I have found a stable. I am so happy I will be able to keep him quiet and get to know him, without any other stresses, and keep his routine and food the same.  I had women horse owners saying to me, put a rug on him and chuck him out, tough love they called it. Well, I now know who not to ask for advice! I'm so glad I joined this forum, I hope in the future I can call on you all again for help. Thank you all.


----------

